# Ranks Added



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ranks have now been added to the forum. Thanks to Tahaal for suggesting them.

View the Ranks and the sites newest Mod at www.heresy-online.net/ranks.php

Jez


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome choice of rank-names.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow. I post a lot. I hope it's not all BS.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good times Jez. I know a lot of folks dig this kinda that. Have to admit to being one myself


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I never liked ranks based purely on post quantity. They encourage overposting even amongst those who would normally avoid such things, and worse, they encrouage the sorts of forumgoers who postwhore violently. I'd rather have a few posts and be known for post quality than have some fancy rank and be ignored as a waste of space.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> I never liked ranks based purely on post quantity. They encourage overposting even amongst those who would normally avoid such things, and worse, they encrouage the sorts of forumgoers who postwhore violently. I'd rather have a few posts and be known for post quality than have some fancy rank and be ignored as a waste of space.


Agreed, I believe i said roughly the same thing long ago. 

However, we can make a point of telling people (IDK how effective it would be) to not be postwhores.

Still, some people work hard for it, meaning they DO have 1,000 quality posts.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Must get 6000 posts so i can make myself the Dark Apostle...awww crap :shock: this might take a bit


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yay i'm a traitor


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Aye might have to look into that one. Isn't very flattering is it...


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I've never been terribly fond of ranks, for all the reasons posted, but then people who spam for post count will do so even just to see their number go up. Our reputation system will keep the spamming in check a bit I think, so it all balances out nicely. Anyone with a bunch of negative votes for spamming will lose any credibility their post count and rank might have garnered for them. With those balances in place, I believe our ranks system is a nice addition.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed, I think the rep system will help balance it out as well. And of course anyone who regularly visists the site will be able to tell who the postwhores are fairly quickly.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Mmm is everyone gonna be a spamer since dakkas post or something now? and why did i lose rep all of a sudden?


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Mmm is everyone gonna be a spamer since dakkas post or something now? and why did i lose rep all of a sudden?


Something's wrong with the website it seems. People are posting, seeing an error message and trying to resubmit their post, not realizing their post was added despite the error message. This is leading to people re submiting the same message a number of times. This happened to me a few times and I've cleaned up the extra messages. Hopefully others will realize what's going on and do the same until the problem can be fixed. As to your rep, no idea.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Are you still getting the error?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah ok sorry them, still wonder about my rep went down .8 for some reason :?

Down from 2.0 Rep to .3 rep mm guess ppl hate me


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Test.


EDIT: the error has been fixed for me Jez.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

It seems to be cleared up for me as well. As far as your rep, you don't have any negative votes, which is the only way I am aware you can loose rep.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep. We have people over at waryammer.com that post for rank. Their ranks are divided into number of skulls. We call it skull farming.


----------

